#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Indore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Indore Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*IIT Indore Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Indore Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Indore Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4174

*OPPH*
157

*OB*
1858

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
994

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
485

*STPH*
NA



*IIT Indore Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIT Indore Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 40,076/- Per Year.

*IIT Indore Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 27,100/- Per Year.

*IIT Indore Placements 2012:* First batch yet to pass out, placement stats not available.

*IIT Indore Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Currently, IIT Indore is functioning from a temporary campus at Institute of Engineering and Technology of Devi Ahilyabai University, under the mentorship of IIT Bombay. As much as 510 acres of land have been sanctioned for the establishment of a permanent campus for IIT Indore. At present, IIT Indore is offering undergraduate course in three branches of engineering.


*Central library:*The Central Library provides vital support for on-going teaching programmes and research at IIT Indore. The library is  rapidly developing its collection of books, reference books, periodicals, and electronic resources. At present, the Library has a collection of over 10,000 books, which includes, in addition to text books and reference books, a fine collection of books on Literature and English Language and a select collection of books on Sports, Biographies, and General Interest titles. The Magazines and Newspaper Section includes popular Magazines and Newspapers both in English and Hindi.

*IIT Indore Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The PGP is currently a full-time residential programme and plans are on to make the MDP programme also a residential one by 2010. Single-seated accommodation facilities are available for all PGP participants in the campus premises, with separate blocks for men and women. MDP participants have a separate MDP hostel block while a housing block is available for FPM participants. Aesthetically designed, the hostel blocks are spread around the canteen, on the sides of the hillock. The hostels are interconnected, mostly in blocks of three.


Each of the blocks has a square in the center where basketball and/or badminton courts with artificial turf are maintained, with some blocks also having lawns in the square. Each hostel block has a common room where facilities such as wall-mounted televisions, printers, table-tennis tables and carrom and chess games are available. It is the common room that provides the scene of action for get-togethers, parties and informal discussions. Each block is also equipped with fully automatic washing machines and each floor is further equipped with landline phones, water coolers and water purifiers. Students also make use of the open terraces on each block for various purposes, ranging from drying clothes to hosting parties.

*IIT Indore Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Indore (IITI) M-Block, Institute of Engineering and Technology Devi Ahilya Vishwavidyalaya Campus, Khandwa Road, Indore  452017 Madhya Pradesh, India.

*IIT Indore Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Indore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Indore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

